# Incorrect name in invitation letter



## imsan (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I have a B2 visa interview appointment , by mistake i missed other half of my first name , which is correctly spelled in passport , visa application , FEE receipt. 

Any ideas what to do???

Will be eligible to go for interview?

ITS INCORRECT NAME IN INVITATION LETTER NOT APPOINTMENT LETTER


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

imsan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a B2 visa interview appointment , by mistake i missed other half of my first name , which is correctly spelled in passport , visa application , FEE receipt.
> 
> ...


Invitation letter are rarely even read ... anybody could write them ...
they carry no weight


----------

